# Concorde Prelude 570



## biciclist (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello there fellows!

I bought an older road bike from Holland recently, a Concorde prelude 570, with easton vista sl wheels and campagnolo centaur. Carbon forks, aluminium frame. Nice ride. I reckon is cca 2009 or so. About 8kg.
I can't find any info on this new iteration of the older Concorde steel bikes brand, could anyone please tell me who has actually produced this modern frame?
Thanks,

Best wishes!


----------

